# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية مـــنتدى أجـهـــزة الريســيفر الـــــعام  القضاء على مشكل SW IS WRONG 22 لجهاز GN 2500 PLUSبدون فتح الجهاز

## samir alioui

فقط تمرير دامب 8 ميغا عبر مفتاح USB   
هذه النسخة مجربة    1.47  
                                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

